# Cavaricum: The Age of Dreams



## sheelba (Sep 26, 2002)

Cavaricum: The Age of Dreams

I have been inspired by this board to return to gaming after five or six years and to D&D, which I have not played since second edition came out. I have only got two players; my girlfriend and an old gaming friend.

Thanks to all the writers on the story hour for the good stories and inspiration. 

Politics 

Cavaricum is meant to be like a late Roman setting. It is the eastern half of the Tarrean Empire. Tarrea had been successfully employing the “Four Emperor” system for fifty years until ten years ago when Auralius Pulcher assassinated his uncle the Emperor and seized control of all of Cavaricum. The Western Emperor beset by his own over mighty subjects legitimised this as long as Auralius intended to keep Cavaricum in the Empire.  Six years later following the execution of several leading Senators, the south of the country erupted in rebellion. 

The Republicans were defeated four years ago. Their allies the barbarian Vigotti stopped their advance and reached an agreement with the weakened Emperor. They could stay were they were as long as they protected the southern borders and left the cities alone. They would be able to settle in the relatively unpopulated south and would receive one third of the taxes raised in that area. 

Handross

Handross is a small city (pop. 4-5,000) on the east coast at the very north of the Vigotti protectorate (as they style it). It used to be the Republicans main navel base in the east. Rumour has it that many republicans made their way here after defeat. 

World 

The game is set in the Southern Hemisphere and the climate in Handross is like central France. 

Arcane magic in Cavaricum is illegal, punishable by death (and always has been). Bards are tolerated but are often vulnerable to accusations of witchcraft. (Burn, bardy, burn). Divine magic up to third level is reasonably common but very rare above that. 

The only humanoids are humans (no elves, etc.). Dragons don’t exist, Beasts are bedtime stories for children and virtually no direct contact is had with the Fey, some of who are worshiped like gods.


----------



## sheelba (Sep 26, 2002)

Session One. Part One.

Marius glanced around as he walked out of the inn. If rumours were true then Handross was a hot bed of republican activity. Marius had been out of the country since the start of the war but that didn’t mean that he hadn’t participated. He wasn’t sure if he wanted to meet anyone who might recognise him or not.

Just behind him, Elahnor emerged blinking and gazing this way and that. It was her first time in a city and she wasn’t sure if she liked it. 

‘Shall we visit the market?” Marius asks his new friend.

Elahnor wasn’t certain why she was here. She had described her dreams to her mentor and he had directed her here. He had also told her that she was being called on a quest. Neither of them had any idea what it would involve, but officially she was on a quest. Funeral services would have been held as soon as she left and her family would only just be finishing their mourning period. She decided to cast the die and let fate lead her a little further. 

‘Lead on’  she said eventually. 

It didn’t take long to navigate the narrow streets towards the market. As they approached the activity of the market they spotted a pair of city watch passing the other way. Struck by the changes that he had encountered since his return to Cavaricum Marius muttered:

‘I never saw city watch wearing metal armour before the war.’

‘But they are only armed with staves’. But even as she said it Elahnor felt that the city watch were not like youngsters off for their first gathering, but more akin to the steely eyed older soldiers who know how easily steel glides through flesh. Not to be annoyed she thought.

Soon the road emptied on to the market place. To the right they saw a row of (mainly empty) café/bars. Directly opposite, a seven-foot high wall bordered the north side of the market. Inside, on raised earth, the blackened stumps of a long burnt out villa stood. So much repair and building work was done here under the republic that while everywhere is dirty and littered, ruins are not expected. 

‘So quiet’ thought Marius ‘The market is busy but – well, no laughter, no street entertainment and no fights!’

Letting the scents and sounds wash over her, Elahnor wanted to plunge into the market place proper. Before she could, Marius nudged her:

‘That’s odd. That ruin is in a prime site. Why hasn’t it been rebuilt or cleared.’

Intrigued against her better judgement she followed the charming young Heliocrean (who wouldn’t sit with his back to a door). He led the way, straight through the crowd and up to the main iron gate set in the middle of the wall. 

'It looks like its been like this for years. Four to five I'd say’ 

‘I want to look around.’

‘It’s daylight.’

‘Round the back then?’

Again the Vigotti followed the Heliocrean.

To the right, then left, then left again into the alley behind the villa’s grounds. Refuse lay all around. Not far into the alley they found the large double gate which was the entrance for wagons and goods. 

‘Very well maintained for a burnt out ruin’  commented Elahnor as Marius first tried the gate and then put his ear to it when it didn’t open.

Several minutes passed in which Elahnor felt sure someone had entered through the gate in the last twenty-four hours and Marius felt confident that there was nothing inside that was making any noise. The duo decided that scaling the wall in broad daylight was foolish so close to the market and turned to leave when Elahnor stopped and indicated that Marius should listen. Sure enough, they could just make out slow, laboured steps. Then the bolt was drawn back agonisingly slowly. Slowly, the door began to open inwards. Marius’ knuckles were white around his spatha. Noticing, Elahnor wondered (not for the first time) where Snowy was. ‘Well, I'm sure he’ll find me’  she thought as she tightened her grip on her staff. 

With many frustrating pauses the door opened and the form of a heavily cloaked man appeared, stretched an arm out towards Marius and collapsed. Elahnor rushed to tend him. He struggled briefly to raise himself and thrust something towards Marius saying

‘Rozo? It that you Rozo? Is it you?’ 

Avoiding Elahnor’s eyes Marius replied in the positive. 

‘Just get this back to the One Eyed B….’ and then he dies, just as Elahnor lifts the man's cloak, with her material components in hand. The foul smell of gangrene wafts up. 

‘A light wound several days old but untreated.’ Says Elahnor and she begins to wrap the corpse in its cloak and drags it to one side. 

‘Come on. I need a drink.’

Marius, having looked only briefly at the object given him, has trust it to his jacket and looks about. Further up the alley he glimpses a figure disappearing down a side alley.

‘Okay, let’s go’

[edited again due to spelling errors]


----------



## sheelba (Sep 28, 2002)

Session One Part Two

Reacting quickly, the pair head further down the alley and turn right following the dark form. No one is in sight and after several twists of the alley, they admit they have lost their quarry. The buildings around them are very run down. Crumbling blocks of flats, home to dead, blank eyes of the dispossessed. They leave quickly. 

They approach the market from a different direction to the one they left by. Entering one of the cafes lining the square they head to the back and disappear into a private booth. Marius draws out his find. 

He examines the wax seals and frowns. Making a sudden pass with his hand and muttering a strange phrase, the tube begins to glow. His frown deepens.

‘What do you make of this?’ 

Marius briefly twitches the curtains aside as Elahnor takes the tube and begins her own examination. Another man has entered the otherwise empty eatery. The waiter brings the drinks they ordered when they entered and a second is seen taking a lamp over to the stranger who appears to have taken out several scrolls and is arranging them on the table. 

‘Greetings friend,’ began Marius as he strode over. ‘Ah, “the death of Patoculus",’ he continued, ‘a scholar!’

The stranger looked up, smiled and sat back indicating his notes with an expansive arm gesture. 

‘These? I’m just a humble teacher. I tutor Cassiodurus’ brats.’ He chuckles, ‘Well they are not really that bad. I’m Cotta. Would you like to join me?’

‘I wouldn’t want to interrupt your study.’

‘Oh, I never get any work done in here. I mainly come to get away from things. I never meet anyone from the house here.’

‘I was wondering about that burnt ruin across the way.’ Marius said enquiringly.

‘The old Paulus house.’

‘Paulus.’ Marius said the name as though he was trying to remember. ‘Republican traitors weren’t they?’

‘Republicans maybe but not traitors. You’ll win no friends round here talking like that.’ Came the angry retort. ‘The Paulus family was at the top pf the proscriptions the Imperials brought back with them. They never found them, so they took their anger out on the house and decreed that it not be touched.’

After spending a little time convincing Cotta that he spoke from ignorance and meant no insult, he returned to Elahnor and related all he had heard. Elahnor replied by telling Marius that the tube was magically trapped and the leather had been magically toughened. 

Pondering their odd discovery they wandered out and found – surrounded by nervous looking townsfolk – a very large, all white wolf. Eyes widened as Elahnor threw her arms around Snowy and started to pet him. 

‘Er, I think it’s this way’  said Marius, while not taking his eyes off the wolf’s big, white and very big teeth.

They found the White Swan easily, it only being a block from the market. Easily found, maybe, but not the welcome they had hoped for. They entered the public bar area to find it empty but for two arguing men. It took only a moment to realise that one – a short stocky man in his late fifties – was the bar tender and the other – tall and broad, about forty – a very drunk customer. 

Suddenly, the drunk reached over the bar and punched the older man, who went flying. He leapt over the bar and started pummelling the fallen man where he lay. 

‘Hey, stop’ shouted Marius, who was across the room in an instant, over the bar and dragging the drunk man off. Spinning from Marius’ sudden grapple,  the man brutally punched Marius on the jaw. Reeling slightly,  Marius squared up to his antagonist. Within seconds, Marius is on his back and seeing stars. But not before Elahnor jumps up on the table and begins to land some very painful kicks to the drunks head. He in turn goes down as Marius is staggering to his feet. Elahnor jumps down at him and he collapses unconscious. At this point the bar man (actually the owner), bursts back into the room accompanied by two kitchen hands brandishing cleavers. They were stopped in their tracks when they saw the assailant unconscious and while the owners (one Lucius Laberius, a Heliocrean and his wife, apparently called Jewel), thank the PC’s, Marius opens negotiations for low room prices. Elahnor tuts as she tends to his chin.

[Edited again for spelling]


----------



## sheelba (Sep 30, 2002)

Session One Part Three

Marius did a good job getting their room for six denarii per room per night. He hadn’t thought that he was getting such a good deal until he saw the rooms. Large, airy attic rooms at the east of the building. Slipping into bed to nurse his jaw, Marius passed out of consciousness. 

A couple of hours later, though far from fully recovered, the pair leave the inn for a stroll. Turning left out of the White Swan, they would approach the market from the east and would enter it at it’s northern point – on the corner with the Paulus House. It became obvious that something was happening as they reached the market, which was now considerably quieter. From the junction of East Gate and the road to the north, a small crowd was visible around the mouth of the alley. As they approached, two guards walked out of the alley and straight passed them.  Marius enquired what was going on. Unsurprised, they learnt that a body had been found. Joining the crowd, our pair could see two guards lifting the corpse onto a stretcher. Cotta was there as well, directing the guards. He sees the PC’s and walks over. 

‘What’s happening?’ asked Marius.

‘Murder. A corpse was found about an hour ago, wrapped in its cloak. It was one of my lord Cassiodurus’ clients. That’s why I’m here.’

They gave their condolences and soon left. Now was not a good time to investigate the ruins. A quick discussion on the way back to the White Swan ended with the decision to try again when it was dark. 

Waking refreshed, the PC’s stop to chat to Lucius before going out. 

‘Clean that pitcher first. Heavens save me! Oh, hello, and good evening. I trust you are enjoying your stay?’

‘Certainly. But did you hear about the body? We heard it was one of Cassiodurus’ men, Marius volunteered.

‘That will have been the B…… on the Hill.’ Lucius replies, conspiratorially. Seeing their puzzled faces he explains:

‘The Urban Aedile. The Governor. He’s had it in for Cassiodurus ever since he arrived. But not the only death in the city today.’

The party exchange glances and the talkative innkeeper goes on.

‘Another baby has gone missing. One of the Vicostti refugee's, I believe. Over in the Ratsnest.’

After displaying suitable horror at this news, the PC’s asked enough to learn that the run down quarter they were in earlier was the colourfully named Ratsnest; and this was the fourth baby in as many months. 

‘The Vicostti always claim that a cunning sprite or demon took the little ones. But the city guard just assume it is rats.’

Although dusk had not fallen fully, the cloud cover was heavy and it was quite dark already. They made their way towards the Market Square and saw the two guards at the gates to the Paulus house. Idly walking to the north, they could just make out dim forms and mutterings of two more guards down the alley. 

Back in the market,  they find virtually all the traders packed up. Dark shapes flit about, hunting for discarded scraps. Even the bright lights, shining from the cafes facing them,  did little to dispel a gloomy feeling.

Marius was determined to look at the Paulus house, guards or no. He led the way north-west and turned into the far end of the alley from the guards' position. Quietly, they edged forward and turned right down the alley on the west of their destination. They moved about a third of the way down this narrow passage when Marius scrambled over the wall with Elehnor’s help. Telling Snowy to stay, Elahnor followed over. 

Crawling up the grass verge that the house had been built on, they were soon looking down into its debris-filled cellars. They would be visible from the far side of the market if it were day. They move cautiously to their left until Marius’ foot slipped on some stones.

‘What was that?’   The words came from the rear gate, which was the nearest to the PC’s. 

‘Shhh.’

The gate slowly opened and Elahnor and Marius saw a hand holding a lantern and a helmeted head slowly appear. The head turned and just when it was looking in their direction, it shot back. They had been outside the lantern’s circle of light but had light glinted of Marius’ semi-spatha? 

‘It was…’

‘What?’

‘A ghost!’

‘Bah!’

The gate was thrust further open as the sound of running feet arrived.

What’s going on?’ said one of the new comers.

As a quiet voice starts to answer a guard appears in the gateway.

‘See? Nothing! Huh!’

The PC’s lie in the grass grinning as three guards torment the fourth for seeing ghosts. After much laughter footsteps are heard and the night quietens down. 

Deciding that it was no good, the PC’s skillfuly left. They didn’t notice the small winged form that took wing as they left the grounds. Nor did they see what landed on a roof across the road from the White Swan. That said, they probably wouldn’t have been worried by what soon alighted on the roof just above their bedrooms when they retired.

They breakfasted late the next morning, then went back to the market. Only about a third was in use as it was a textile and leather day and no ships had docked carrying such cloth for some time. They stood in an empty area discussing what to do. Elahnor was inclined to go to the Ratsnest and Marius wanted to find out about the tube. The debate was interrupted as a couple of figures rushed into the square from the direction the PC’s had just come from and ran to the guards at the front gate of the house and began a discussion. The guards pointed to the south-west and one of the cloaked figures ran away in that direction and the other went round to the rear of the ruin. 

Suddenly, half a dozen soldiers wearing the white with the red fist and lancea of the Emperor entered following in the footsteps of the cloaked figures. An argument started between the soldiers and the guards. The soldiers were more heavily armoured and more numerous, but the guards attacked, cutting one down instantly and forcing the others back. The soldiers hesitated, until under their leader's orders, they fanned out and the melee began in earnest. 

The guards fought defensively for more than a minute, then the two guards from the rear gate arrived and surprised the leader  of the soldiers; whose cries drew one of the other soldier's to his support. Three minutes after they arrived the Imperial soldiers were all either dead or unconscious.  One of the four guards looked injured but they all left the scene on there own feet. 

The PC’s stood as shocked as the rest of the crowd for a little while, their trance being broken by cries of pain and galloping horses. The crowd had only just began to disperse when twenty cataphractii rounded the corner and sent people flying as the sped through the crowd, disappearing to the south-west. Injured and hysterical people stood or lay all about!

Twenty minutes later Elahnor was just putting her sewing kit away. Only a couple of injuries were serious and she had needed to use magic to stop them being fatal. One person – a Vicostti peasant woman – had died. The cavalry rode back, minus two of their number, just as Marius reappeared. He told Elahnor what he had found searching the ruins. Nothing.

[edited for spelling]


----------



## sheelba (Oct 7, 2002)

Session Two Part One 

It didn’t take them long to return to the White Swan. They were both feeling jumpy after the morning’s events. Settling down in the public bar, the friends chat for a little while until Marius unpacks his lyre. Relaxing they let time pass and enjoy the excellent playing.  

The day is too tense for even the regulars to come in, but a small number of people come in for take-out orders. Marius has been thinking about his ever-shrinking purse and is rewarded when Lucius comes over and asks Marius if he will play tonight.

‘Several customers have heard you play and asked if you will be here tonight.’ Lucius began. ‘If there isn’t any more fighting today, we will probably be packed tonight. As it is, two groups have checked out to stay on their vessels. They don’t feel safe. Will you play tonight?’

Marius nearly bit his hand off.

Lucius lingered for a while, now listening to the music, now chatting about the city. It seemed that the Imperial Governor was trying to take control of the city watch. The Cassiodurus family had held the position of ‘Urban Prefectus’ for three generations. Cassiodurus himself was a man of high honour, according to Lucius, but was tormented by the loss of all his children by his first wife, in the war. Being the only major regional land owner to escape the proscriptions he represented one of the three main power groups in the city: the Urban Guard (city watch) and law courts; the General Merchants Guild; and the Imperial Governor. 

As Lucius left their table and the PCs were mentally filing this information away, the door opened and someone entered from the street.  Marius continued playing as the dirty, rag-clothed figure approached their table, eyes looking to the floor, waiting to be spoken to.

‘Yes, what is it child?’ asked Elahnor, noticing that the figure was probably little more than a child under the grime.  Bobbing up and down, as she nervously courtesyed, the Vicostti woman muttered a barely audible question.

‘Speak up’
‘Ma’am, was it you who helped my aunt in the market today?’

Not really knowing if she had helped this woman’s aunt or not, Elahnor wasn’t going to show uncertainty. 

‘What of it?’

‘Ma’am, my baby has gone missing. A demon took him. And now my poor babe will not get a buriel and will be a ghost forever!’ The terror shone from her eyes. It was obvious that the death of a child was bad, but to condemn it to wander as a ghost was unbearable. Elahnor understood well enough.

‘Tell me your name, child.’

‘Esk, ma’am.’

‘Now show me were this happened, Esk.’   

Elahnor took her leave of Marius, who felt he needed the practice. They agreed that if Elahnor found anything suspicious, they would go back together after Marius’ performance. 

Elahnor was led northeast through the city, into the maze of streets settled between the two low hills which overlooked the city. The poverty and squalor was obvious everywhere; families cooking in ally-ways and roofless buildings. Rats gazed smugly out of broken doorways. Esk’s home was one of the better ones, in that it had a door and appeared to be structurally sound. Three steps led up from the street to the doorway.  Once through this, Elahnor found her self in a dark, windowless corridor.   Doors led off on both sides and a rickety staircase filled the far end. All of it was filthy. Esk lived in the first apartment on the left. It was as clean as it could be, when the cleaner had nothing to clean with and as tidy as possible, for a room with no furniture. Just to the right of the door Esk’s husband is visible, half-naked and asleep, on a pile of rags and dirty straw. A strong smell of cheap spirits fills the room. 

Several minutes passed as the Shaman examined the room. Although there was evidence of rats, nothing appeared unusual. Then, Snowy started growling and hissing at a section of wall. In the far left-hand corner of the room, a small piece of wood had been chewed or cut out of the wall and reattached by twine hinges! It looked for the entire world like a rat’s front door.

‘We’ll be back tonight’ Elahnor informed her host as she left.

Marius’ performance went exceptionally well. So well it netted him over twenty sesterces. They had discussed the situation at Esks’ home and during the performance Elahnor had gone shopping. Next to her, as she waited for Marius to finish, was a sack containing a shovel, a pickaxe, and a couple of lamps. Marius played very well and had a good strong voice. But Elahnor impatiently bundled him outside as soon as he had finished. He hadn’t even finished his drink.

Twice the PC’s stopped and stood in doorways when they saw lights approach; twice the lights turned away before they came level with them. No other soul was to be seen. 

The front door to Esks’ house was ajar and she was waiting in the corridor. Marius expressed his sympathies and gave the young woman some coins. Esk looked even more terrified.

‘But…No…I mean. I’m a good wife.’ She turned imploringly to Elahnor. ‘I’m married. And freeborn.’

Marius was aghast. He hurriedly explained that he merely thought she needed a good feed. A kind look from Elahnor quietened her down. Esk led the way into her room. Marius looked at the weird opening and suggested that a look into the cellar might shed some light on all of this. Soon they were standing underneath the stairs, at the door to the cellar. The door was opened, Marius lit his hooded lantern and Snowy whined at Elahnor’s feet. 

‘Go on boy, lead!’

Reluctantly, the large wolf scampered down the steps into the darkness. Elahnor followed immediately after, but soon wished she hadn’t. The stairs swayed alarmingly as it took her weight and Snowy’s bounding didn’t help. Somehow she kept her footing and reached the bottom. She was standing in what she was sure was a large room. Her lamp was unlit and Marius was still standing at the top of the stairs.

‘Get down here and light my lamp’ hissed Elahnor.

Marius drew his spatha and looked dumbly at the rapier’s blade. He re-sheathed his weapon, got a firm hold on the banister with his left hand, holding his lantern over his head in his right, and started down the stairs. 

Privately, Marius suspected later, that Elahnor and Snowy had made the stairs even more unstable by their passing.  Regardless, he was soon flat on his back and sliding down the last few steps.  He only avoided dropping is lantern and falling over the rail by his quick reflexes and firm grip.  Annoyed, he stood up and moved to light Elahnor’s lamp.

Elahnor leant forward, close to Marius and lit her lamp.  She was completely surprised as a cat-sized object landed on her back and bit into her left shoulder.  No one in the cellar heard the shriek and thud as Esk fainted at the top of the stairs.

Simultaneously, the PCs narrowly avoid knocking heads as they bent forward to put down their lanterns.  Bizarre, grotesque shadows played about the ceiling and the heroes’ faces.  Marius is up first, and in a fluid motion, draws his sword.  Elahnor stays crouched and draws her dagger.  As Marius pulls back his arm to strike, the creature on his comrade’s back lifts its head.   Marius feels his heart freeze and his limbs grow cold as he sees the human-like hands on the bloated rat-things forelegs and its rich, almost feminine humanesque mouth.  Marius swings, Elahnor stands and the beast’s head buries its face back into the growing red stain on Elahnor’s shoulder.  Elahnor screams in pain, turns and nearly trips over Snowy, who is whimpering at her feet.  She starts to lash out at the fiend feeding off her.  Marius curses his missed opportunity.  Now that Elahnor has turned her back on Marius, the creature is exposed to his sword.  One of Elahnor’s thrusts connects lightly, but Marius is still troubled by the creature’s visage, and misses.

A hint of hysteria enters Elahnor’s voice as she feels the pain grow, 

‘Get it off, get it off!’ Elahnor is screaming, unaware that a blasphemous pair of hands are grasping at Marius’ breeches and tiny human teeth were struggling to find purchase on his thigh.  Knowing that if they started to lash out blindly, they would soon be completely panic-stricken.  Marius ignored his own attacker. With a loathing that he had never before felt, he spitted the sharp-toothed furry thing and lifted it off Elahnor’s back.  Marius’ horror at being pawed grew; he turned his attention to the parody of life trying to drink his blood.  Elahnor gasped as she saw the face and hands of her assailant for the first time.  After what felt like an eternity, the heroes had a chance to examine their foes.  One, cast aside from Marius’ sword, the other still twitching on Elahnor’s dagger.

Marius, shaken but unhurt, began to search the room to escape the horrors lying in the middle of the room.  By the time Elahnor had poured a little cleansing liniment over her wound, he was beckoning her over.  In the furthest corner from the stairs, Marius was pointing at a hole in the wall. They paused for a moment, as this hole was easily an arm’s length across, much bigger than recent attackers needed.

Steeling himself against further horrors, Marius stepped in front of the hole and held his lantern forward. He was greeted with a vision of hell. A few feet beyond the end of the tunnel lay the mutilated corpse of an infant. It appeared to have been partially eaten and was little more than an indistinct shape. Just the general outline of a torso and limbs. Sat just a few inches away from this nauseating sight a huge, emaciated rat-thing sat hunched. Sitting up on its haunches it was fully three feet tall. Its mouth was crimson from feeding, but its ribs were still visible and its eyes burned with hunger. And what eyes! Its face was that of a kindly old man. A trustworthy visage, twisted into an expression of hate, perched on a rat’s body with blood-encrusted fingers and thumbs.

As this sight seared itself into Marius’ mind, a greater horror was trying to make itself understood to his numbed intellect. The lips were moving, the hands gesticulating and Marius could make out, if not understand, words. Heliocrean words. Magic words. 

The gout of black flame, which erupted out of the tunnel, caught the leaping Marius on his left leg, hip and elbow. He landed heavily at Elahnor’s feet and passed out. He came round feeling the earth pouring power into his wound. Still weakened, he at least felt he could continue. They now had no more healing magic and this was a sobering thought, if they needed one.

Elahnor re-lit Marius’ lamp and peered down the passage. She was just as horrified as Marius seeing the small body, but couldn’t see anything else. After a hurried discussion they decide to proceed with Snowy in the lead and Marius at the rear. They scrambled down and Marius was still in the tunnel and Elahnor was stretching as she left it, when a large dark shape landed on Snowy’s back. Round and round Snowy turned, trying to grasp the creature in his powerful jaws. With Elahnor alternating between trying to calm Snowy and stabbing at the monster and Snowy being a fast moving target, Marius had little luck.

Marius slashed at it a couple of times as the stain on Snowy’s coat grew. Then Marius did land a blow. The sharp fanged thing jumped from Snowy’s back and raced towards a small tunnel. Marius was in close pursuit and could see it laughing at him from inside the narrow tunnel. Marius lunged down towards it and the thing fled.

Several silent minutes later and the PCs started to feel relieved. Elahnor examined the room and Marius went to get the pickaxe, which was still at the top of the cellar stairs. Marius wasn’t letting it get away that easily.

Elahnor was looking aghast at the body. Realisation sunk in as she understood that the body hadn’t been chewed at. Rather it had been carved. Little knife marks were visible, but no tooth marks. Reeling from this, Elahnor heard the sounds of a fight from the cellar proper. She sped up the tunnel and emerged to see Marius beset by the rat-thing. Marius was bleeding from a fresh wound and his face was an education in pain. By the time Elahnor was swinging out with her staff the monster had bitten Marius again. A kernel of fear began to grow in Elahnor as the creature swung round to face her and Marius clambered up the stairs towards the doorway! Elahnor swung several times finally connecting with a blow which sent the furry thing scampering back towards another hole in the wall. But Marius hadn’t fled. He had armed himself with the pick, which, as he swung it, went right through the things fur and right through its skull, which split slightly, sending rhythmic darts of blood through the foetid cellar air.

The next few minutes went past like in a dream. They wrapped the baby’s corpse and returned the body to Esk. They poured oil over the bodies of the rat things and at least disfigured them. Then they searched the lair. By the time they returned to the White Swan, they were carrying thirty urine soaked, but still legible, pages, filled with the most curious writing.


----------



## sheelba (Oct 14, 2002)

Session Two Part Two

Aching from their wounds the PCs settle into their respective beds. Falling asleep they dream:

[Strange spheres drift randomly around the dreamer, pulsing with violet and green lights. Whispered words breathe meaninglessly through the air. Horror freezes the minds of each dreamer as they realise that they are no more than drifting orbs of light themselves.]

Waking late the next morning, drenched in sweat, the PC’s remember little of their dream. Shivering, Elahnor stands and the room slowly spins around her. She steadies herself and soon starts to perform her morning rituals. With effort she staggers into Marius’ room. Marius also appears pale and clammy and Elahnor has soon diagnosed the illness, which they must have picked up from the rat-monster.  After the ingredients, which Elahnor sent out for, arrive, the cook is shown how to prepare them and the PCs retire. They each take a portion of the strange document along with their foul smelling brews. 

Marius is the better equipped for the task of making sense of the curious writings the parchments hold. Tiny letters cover each side and it would be difficult to read under any circumstances. The language turns out to be an archaic form of Heliocrean, which Marius translated relatively easily. 

The writer was evidently the rat thing. The notes are a sort of diary, which outline the rat thing’s attempts to reproduce its master’s powers. Both Elahnor and Marius are disturbed by hints and suggestions about “those beyond”. In particular, it seems that the magic being studied by the rat thing and its master draw power “from beyond”. It is unlike any magic the PC’s have ever come across. The rat thing claims two successes. One: a spell called shrivelling; the other, a type of summoning named contact deep one (whatever a deep one is). Towards the end of this disturbing text, the rat thing starts complaining how its master has mistreated it and has kicked it out. Due to its eating habits! It is apparent that the “master” is alive and well and living in Handross. 

It takes the best part of a week to translate this unpleasant read. During that week, Elahnor’s herbal drink takes effect and the PC’s fever lifts. The dreams they have both been having – but have not mentioned to each other – seem to fade, although they wake each morning drenched in sweat and glad they cannot remember the sights around them in the dreamlands. 

At the end of the week, Lucius comes up to see the PCs. Lucius had been trying to find a house to rent for Marius, who had asked him to do so before they became ill. Cotta had been calling the last few days, and Lucius had come up to see if they were well enough to see him this morning. Elahnor and Marius agreed that they were much improved and that they would join Cotta shortly. Cotta greeted them warmly, asked about their recent health and then got to the point. His lord, Cassiodurus, owned several properties in the city. But, he had trouble getting reliable caretakers, never mind appropriate tenants. If Marius and Elahnor would agree to occupy one of the properties in the city and keep it secure, then Cassiodurus was willing to offer an excellent rate. The state of the PCs’ finances immediately attracted them to this offer. Marius’ unspecified suspicions regarding Cotta and Cassiodurus were swept to one side; he had been getting concerned that his Equestrian status was in jeopardy due to his poverty. 

Marius’ eyes widened slightly at the sight of the large town house, which Cotta led them to. In the middle of the Via Larvatus, which ran parallel to the docks the house stood three elegant stories. While not a traditional, villa design, it was closer in grandness to Marius’ lord’s town house in Listeumea than anything he had ever had for his own use. 

Inside, everything was covered in dustsheets. Most of the furniture was stored on the second floor, Cotta explained, as they looked at the sparse furnishings. They were welcome to explore at leisure and use what they wanted. Cotta then showed the PC’s round the ground and first floors. Marius ignored his usual impulse towards security, enamoured by the finery. Upstairs, looking out over the Via Larvatus, Marius fell in to haggling with Cotta. Having beaten Cotta down from ten to five solidii per month, all of Marius’ suspicions returned. Who was Cotta and why was his master letting them have this house for a fifth of its value? Cotta and Elahnor were looking out of the window when an idea suddenly struck Marius. Several years ago Marius had memorised a spell a wizard had taught him. But he had never got it to work. Marius decided to try it again and began to quietly chant. Cotta quickly spun round with a look of alarm. Marius felt the power of the charm person spell dissipate as he abruptly stopped his casting. As Cotta turned back to the window, Marius thought he saw a knowing smile play across his face. 

After Cotta left, the PCs spent the rest of the day arguing about the bedrooms and exploring. They retire to their beds early and the night passes uneventfully. Apart from one curious incident. Elahnor wakes to find it still dark and Snowy nuzzling her awake. The loyal wolf leads Elahnor down stairs and to the front door. Opening it, Elahnor cannot see anything in the narrow street. A faint smell of fish hangs in the air – which is common enough, this close to the docks. As Elahnor closes the door, she hears another door slam shut across the street. 

The following morning shows that one of the rat things’ diary pages have gone missing from Marius’ locked box in his locked chest in his locked bedroom. No evidence of tampering is found and all the locks are still locked.


----------



## sheelba (Oct 31, 2002)

The heroes spend the day relaxing. They make a few changes in the house and Marius amuses Elahnor by not knowing how to set a fire.  Night falls and Marius retires to his room. As he finishes his prayers, the door opens and an attractive, exquisitely dressed young woman walks in.  Completely ignoring Marius, the stranger walked over to a bare wall and appeared to mime taking a book off a bookshelf. Marius stepped forward and tried to take her arm.  His hand passed through the apparition’s arm. Gasping, Marius stands aghast as the woman leaves.  After a moment’s hesitation, Marius follows her, only to find the hall empty.
As soon as Elahnor has been roused, Marius insists that she help him change bedrooms.  The heroes return to their beds and the night passes uneventfully.  

However, on waking, Marius again discovers a page missing from the rat-thing’s diary.   Discussing the situation over breakfast, the PC’s decide to visit the Temple of Hermes and, if one can be found, a temple to Hades. Marius in particular is concerned at the idea of a ghost stalking their home. 

The Temple of Hermes is easy to find, being just off the forum, next to the merchant’s Guild House.  Surrounded by a subtle garden and fronted by a classical portico, the Temple is the brightest sight the two had yet seen. Inside they meet a junior Pontiff, sitting at a table in the foyer.  Brief introductions are made, and the PC’s ask to speak to a senior Pontiff. Hermeticus, (as the young priest is named), informs them that the senior Pontiffs are performing a service and cannot be disturbed. Unable to enlist the help they were seeking, they spend the rest of the morning in supplication to Hermes.  As Hermes has been a patron of Marius’ for years, he instructs the uncivilised shaman in the proper ways to sacrifice.  Before they leave, they find out from Hermeticus, that their house has a reputation as being haunted.  It hasn’t had a tenant who stayed more than a month in twenty years.  They also get directions to the only chapel to Hades in the city.

The walk to the graveyard takes them back through the near deserted forum.  Marius has a sudden idea and heads into the law courts, followed by a puzzled shaman. Bluffing his way in, Marius spends some time looking up documents relating to the house. One M. Hortentio Vigarius sold it to Cassiodurus seventeen years ago.  Periodically Cassiodurus has put the house up for sale, but to no avail.  Further digging reveals that the house was sold just before Hortentio’s marriage.  In addition, the name appears on so many Merchant Guild documents that Marius surmises that Hortentio is the Guild Treasurer.  

It was early evening when the PC’s finally arrived at the Cemetery of Equites.  Narrow lanes passing through grim, if elaborate mausoleums form the roads. At the centre of this creepy landscape, an overly large tomb squats. It is the only building to have an open door. Calling loudly as they approached, Marius and Elahnor spotted a middle aged, black robed, soot encrusted man peering at them from inside the “chapel”.  They entered at the Pontiff’s offer and found themselves in a large room, empty apart from a small altar and a sleeping mat in one corner.  All round the room human skulls on rickety shelves stared at the PC’s.  Feeling somewhat vulnerable, Marius and Elahnor explain why they have come. The Pontiff explains that they must find the ghosts mortal remains and bring them to the graveyard.  Taking their leave from the Pontiff, they return to their ghost infested home.


----------

